# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Sun and Thunder, synthetic beings, USA

## Airicist

Website - sunandthunderstudio.com

twitter.com/sunthundermedia

Founder and CEO - Rony Abovitz

Products and projects:

synthetic beings

----------

